# trek 1.2 2010



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe buying a Trek 1.2 triple chain ring and 9 cassette, as my first modern racer. I have 1985 Nishiki CroMolly 7 speed with 42t/52t chain ring. 
Is this a good choice? With what am I going to be disappointed or have troubles?
Is there a better bike for the $600-700 range?
Thanks


----------



## Oroph (Jul 15, 2011)

I recently test rode one and thought it was a nice bike but didn't like the Sora shifters. Spent another $200 and ended up with a 2010 Trek Pilot 2.0($890) with Tiagra shifters, the 2010 Trek 1.5($950) was only about $250 more also which had the Tiagra shifters as well.


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

The frame is decent but it isn't on the pretty side. Giant for example uses hydroformed frames for all of their aluminum bikes. The Trek 1.1, 1.2, and 1.5 are all straight tubes with pretty ugly looking welds. That's my opinion though. The sora shifters are lame too because you can't shift in the drops and the front derailleur isn't up to the job. 

To be honest with you, I'd go for a Trek 2.1($ 1400) at least. If you get anything less than something you can work with for a number of years without upgrading, it will cost you in the long run. I say, save up. I have the 1.2 and I've spent 400 bucks upgrading it with better shifters,and front and rear derailleur


----------



## a3holerman (Jul 31, 2011)

Just bought a new 2.3 for $1400. Trek had a sale but I believe its over now but your LBS might be able to honor it for you. 

Tom
Cape Cod


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm confused. The rear deraleur says Tiagra. So are the STI shifters Sora? It has the inside thumb shifter.


----------



## cryoplasm (Jun 14, 2008)

They are promoting the beater with the 1 series. IMO they should eliminate the 1 series and/or improve the cost/value of the current 2 series. The 1 series are deliberately planned obsolescence which makes it junk.

Also can never understand why Shimano even promote the Sora line which is typically garbage. It all tends to fall apart from a month's usage. IMO Tiagra is a slightly reasonable starter. However, even Tiagra and 105 both have a remarkable tendency to disintegrate very rapidly.

Six years ago I was in the market for a beater I faced the same predicament. You'd expect things improved since. But NO, and prices have all gone up instead.


----------



## osteomark (Jun 15, 2011)

what should I get for shifter upgrade then? Do you have to change the deraleur when you change the STI's?


----------

